# Our Commander in Chief



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Obama Snubs Nation's Heroes, Becomes the First President to Skip Ball Honoring Medal of Honor Recipients in Over 50 Years*

Full story: http://www.clevelandleader.com/node/8627

Snippets:



> The Salute to Heroes Inaugural Ball was begun in 1953 for President Dwight Eisenhower's inauguration. The event recognized recipients of the Medal of Honor, the nation's highest military award. There were 48 Medal of Honor recipients in attendance, who were undoubtedly disappointed by the Commander-in-Chief's failure to show. Over the past 56 years and 14 inaugurations, no President has skipped this event - until now.





> It was the party without all of the celebrities that Obama skipped. The very people who he sought to have support him during his candidacy and campaign, who have fought to protect this country, were snubbed in favor of publicity and the opportunity to rub shoulders - yet again - with the out-of-touch Hollywood elite.


I'm sure that the Obamanites here will make excuses for him. IMO there is no excuse for this, he's the Commander in Chief of our armed forces now. He needs to make time for these people, and instead he concentrated on the Hollyweird Celebs.

All he needed to do was show up shake a few hands and move on to the next ball. I think he needs to reexamine his priorities.

A great big FAIL on this one Mr. President.

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, does he not care about the men and women who have fought for the USA?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the excuse he gave for not visiting the hospital bound troops when he was in Germany? Like the majority (not all, and certainly not the older generation) of liberals he hates the military. Those of us in law enforcement huntin1, they hate us too. They think it's our fault we take away their pot. It's law, we only enforce what the people tell us to, but they hate us anyway. I remember the liberals of the mid 1960's they all pronounced the word policeman PIG. They all worshiped Abby Hoffman and Bill Ayers.

I remember Hoffman being at NDSU, and his most popular poem at that time was "Sheep F**&K. Ya, brilliant guy. The fools called him the William Shakespeare of the 20th century. You want to talk about someone who hated our troops. He would have made Hanoi Jane sound like a Sunday School teacher.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like Liberals just hate rules in general.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Obama has little or no respect for the military......he talks a big game, but it is only a game.


----------

